# code 32 code 76



## miamisentra (Feb 19, 2006)

I have a nissan sentra 1995 the check engine light came up and its giving me two codes,

code 32 and code 76.

I search but couldnt find much help about this.
can sombody please help me determine what could be causing this expecially code 75 "fuel injection system problem"


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Here is a list of codes... http://www.sentra.net/tech/ecu.php?S=e164771abc37e0b4f94d9058b0777677


----------



## miamisentra (Feb 19, 2006)

Sethticlees said:


> Here is a list of codes... http://www.sentra.net/tech/ecu.php?S=e164771abc37e0b4f94d9058b0777677


Am sorry I must of wrote it wrong. I ment to say how do I start to figure out what could be causing the EGR to fail and my fuel injection system


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

clean your EGR tube and your EGR valve, that might work, worse case senario is you have a bad EGR canister.


----------



## miamisentra (Feb 19, 2006)

psuLemon said:


> clean your EGR tube and your EGR valve, that might work, worse case senario is you have a bad EGR canister.


Thanks. Any clue into what could be causing the fuel injection system problem


----------



## miamisentra (Feb 19, 2006)

does anybody know what could cause a 

fuel injection system problem
am getting code 76


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

the 74 could be related to egr system...don't know if that has and egr position sensor or not...older toyota's do...just a spring operated plunger that follows the egr valve movement telling the ecu where it's at...sometime it'll stick

Might need to replace the egr, egr modulator (if equipped), egr vsv..vacuum switching pump (also..IF equipped)

As to the fuel system...it could be any number of things, hard to say withouth knowing what that code is...that link only has "refer to vehicle specialist" doubt the factory manual says that.

I am unfamiliar with that code, maybe call a dealership and ask for a technician(call, don't go up there) and ask about code 76...they may give you the runaround and say to bring in your car...or they may tell you what's up...hoping you'll come in for their recommended repair...post what they tell you if you do.

Uhm...also check out a factory service manual...chiltons and haynes are ok...and look at the system...sorry I'm not more help to you


----------

